# Digital measuring for repeat fence settings on spindle



## LBCarpentry (6 Nov 2020)

I have a Sedgwick SM4 spindle moulder and Im thinking of ways to consistently be able to set the fence the correct position. IE - when using particular cutter block.

My idea - Get a laser measuring device, fix it on the bed to the back of the spindle moulder, pointing toward the rear of the fence. 

Set the spindle moulder up normally, take note of the distance read out. Bobs your uncle - I can reset it every time with minimal faff. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Trevanion (6 Nov 2020)

Sell the SM4, buy an SCM TI145 with electronic control 

I'd wonder how consistent the laser would actually be, it would be absolutely useless on a spindle with a fence that can pivot across the bed slightly like most traditional ones do but with an SM4 (The SM4 II model) with their rack and pinion adjustment back and forth it might be possible. But I'd probably install a wixy digital scale or something similar on the rack and the fence instead and have a digital read-out.

Or you could buy one of these gizmos: Hebor H50 Spindle Moulder Setting Device

I used to work somewhere where I got to use a bunch of Martin machines, a single T27 and two T12s which had a absolutely accurate handwheel and read-out system, you'd wind the fence out to the zero point of the cutter block where it was barely skimming a steel rule, zero-out the dial and wind it back the amount of depth required.


----------



## HOJ (7 Nov 2020)

A method i have adopted on my spindle is having bolted on a pair of adjustable back stops on the table behind the fence (zero clearance), I set it in the first instance to the maximum depth I will need, then I use different thickness spacers to set other relative cuts, It also takes out the chance of fence pushing back when i use the power drive, picture explains better:


----------



## Doug B (7 Nov 2020)

I bought one of these a few years ago iGaging MiniMag Digital Height Gauge
It revolutionised setting up my spindle moulder, can be used horizontally & vertically, so quick & easy


----------



## peter-harrison (7 Nov 2020)

Doug B said:


> I bought one of these a few years ago iGaging MiniMag Digital Height Gauge
> It revolutionised setting up my spindle moulder, can be used horizontally & vertically, so quick & easy


I did the same. Brilliant gadget!


----------



## Doug71 (8 Nov 2020)

Doug B said:


> I bought one of these a few years ago iGaging MiniMag Digital Height Gauge
> It revolutionised setting up my spindle moulder, can be used horizontally & vertically, so quick & easy



Well that looks useful, will be ordering one today


----------



## Ollie78 (8 Nov 2020)

Agreeing about the hight guage mentioned. But I started to think about a permanent solution and ended up thinking about buying a pair of cheaper calipers and mounting them to the back of each fence. One part fixed to the fence the other to the bed somehow. You could get everything set up and write down the numbers for repeatable adjustment.
You could mount them like on HOJ`s drawing above.

Ollie


----------



## Jonathan S (8 Dec 2020)

I made a this depth stop using a chepo Lidle caliper.
Second photo is the fence reference on my felder , wouldn't be too difficult to knock up something similar....could be done with calipers, if you went digital you would have work out the reference point when turning them on.


----------



## Woodmatt (20 Dec 2020)

I did the same as HOJ and also use the igaging digital height gauge


----------



## Jacob (20 Dec 2020)

I just run a sample or two and fine tune accordingly. You have to do a test run even if setting up with the best electronic kit; there's always something to go wrong.


----------

